# First time buyer



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

hey guys, 

any of you know of good first time buyer mortgages out there?

got around £10k - £15k for a deposit, 

and a house im looking at is around £100k - £120k max 

cheers in advance!


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Try Martin lewis at money matters, some good impartial advice/help

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/mortgages/

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/?gclid=CIespuyS6ZkCFQQ9ZgodA01vSA

:wave:


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

Check out the deals that HSBC will be offering in next couple of weeks.. They are trying to buy market share


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

cheers guys! 

im with HSBC at the moment, so will keep my eye out


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Aren't they looking for around 40% deposit these days though?


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

JasonRS said:


> Aren't they looking for around 40% deposit these days though?


Im not too mortgage savvy but know that most lenders are relaxing this now. HSBC, for example, are doing 95% mortgages now (if you meet certain criteria ... having their account etc).


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Simonez said:


> hey guys,
> 
> any of you know of good first time buyer mortgages out there?
> 
> ...


i see youre from Leics, you buying in Leics too?

Im looking for a 3 bed place with garage in Glenfield, nothing less than £150k there!


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

yer mate, im from glenfield chap 

there are a couple of run down ones, but they get snapped up very quickly.

and yer, can get my hands on about 20k if needed, but dont want to go more than that, just gotta shop about, will see what hsbc offer, been with them for years and a plus account holder at the mo, 

dont see how people can afford to fork out 40% deposit, say for instance on a £100k house, they would need £40k, now thats a joke, im lucky to have what ive got to play with, and tbh i think ill struggle in the current climate finding anything decent.

can also get my mum and dad to be gurantors (sp) on the morgage, so i think that should help alot


----------

